# Just attended a nice music camp :)



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

It was up at Brigham Young University. Anyone recognize the name of Jeffrey Shumway (arranged for the 5 Browns)? He ran the camp. I guess he did the private lessons there also, but I only took a class called piano literature with him. That was basically where kids played their audition piece for us to give us an idea of other composer's music.

It was a lot of fun, but wasn't as in depth as I hoped 

Oh well, I got the counter melody in the Rachmaninoff Prelude in G Minor clarified a little  

It's been awhile since I've posted, so I thought I'd check in 


Kevin


----------

